# 240SX differences Question?



## BlueShadowDemon (Aug 26, 2003)

Looking at buying a 240SX FINALLY!!!!! Im thinking of sliding in an RB20 or RB25? The Skyline engine when the funds enter Anyway, I was wondering what is the best year of the 240sx some people talk about the s14 and s15 and I think thats the chassis right? Is the S14 a better chassis or something? Or maybe someone could direct me to a site where it gives details about the differences in each year of the 240SX. This car will hopefully be running my 12s... which I think is reasonable goal once again with I get the money Anyway any info on what the differences are between the s14 and s15 chassis along with the differences -pros cons- of the diffrent years would be appreciated


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

why would u buy an S15 then swap a RB in it?


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

if you in the states, then dont bother talkin s15 chassis


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

tru dat playa


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

read my sticky in general 240sx section

if your goal is just to run 12's, you got lots of options.
1.) doesn't matter which 240sx. either s13 or s14 (s15 is only in japan)
2.) ka24(d)et, sr20det, rb20/25det will get you into 12's easily
3.) it's ur car man. just pick one that you like


----------



## BlueShadowDemon (Aug 26, 2003)

Ive read all the stickies, and I think I know what I am going to do. Now I just gotta find me a car Anyone know any girls that are being sold somewhere between 100 miles of Memphis???


----------



## racin-type (Aug 13, 2003)

where are GIRLS being SOLD??!!! How much are they going for nowadays?? LOL Do they come with different option packages? like a sports package with nice big round HID headlights, or aaah nvm i give up in class right now and can't think of clever things to say hehe


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

hahahaha i think he's talking about cars...  

"you will name your gun, a girl name, cuz thats the only pussy ur gonna be getting for 2 years"


----------

